

CEO Says Sony Pictures 'Did Not Capitulate,' Is Exploring Options - tokenadult
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/12/19/371966188/ceo-says-sony-pictures-did-not-capitulate-is-exploring-options

======
Fuzzwah
This interview really annoyed me. They gave him a chance to take some
ownership over the lax security and he completely side stepped the intent of
the question and took blame for being adamant that SPE were going to release
the movie and if that has spurred the evil North Korean hackers on then that
was his fault.

When he was ranting about no-one stepping up to help distribute the film all I
could think was "haven't you ever heard of bittorrent?"

If this guy doesn't lose his job over the whole incident I'll just be stunned.

